# kayak rage



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

just a thought has anyone been targeted by a angry kayaker while kayaking on the water or any angry kayaker targeted boats or another water craft lol just want to know if kayak rage exists


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Loosing a big hoo yakside = yak rage.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

I once told a sticnk boat to f#$k off....he did exactly that...I must have been very pissed off.... :lol:

but no...never had any rage direcred at me....


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

No, never experienced it but I'm sure it's happened. If you've got the propensity to lose it, you're going to lose it whether you're in a car, a boat or a kayak.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Beekeeper has quite the reputation at Scarborough amongst a few boaties I know. He is referred to simply as 'That cranky old [email protected]&'......


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

BIGKEV said:


> Beekeeper has quite the reputation at Scarborough amongst a few boaties I know. He is referred to simply as 'That cranky old [email protected]&'......


I guess I deserve that title, Kev... however, if those same boaties treated me as I would treat them, I wouldn't have to get cranky. I would rather be the happy chappie... but when they calmly motor up and anchor dead in front of the drift I'm working, or motor over my trolled line, anchor close-by with wavelets slapping the sides of the tinnie making a drumming noise that can be heard hundreds of metres away... why the Christ wouldn't I get cranky?

The day you and I were yakking at Scarby, you were working a line that I wanted to use, but I gave you the courtesy of keeping a reasonable distance away and when you departed the area, I used that line of drift.

You probably didn't even know that I would have liked to be fishing where you were.

Have you had boaties notice that you've just caught a nice snapper, and almost immediately, they up anchor, motor over and anchor right where you caught the fish?

I know several yakkers who have had that experience.

Some boaties seem to think it's funny to scare the crap out of yakkers by heading straight for them, then veering off at the last seconds, then having the gall to wave as they go past!

Show me courtesy and you'll receive the same from me... show me discourtesy and you can belt it!

Jimbo


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

My wife gets it every time I go out.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

I feel the rage every time I photograph mate with an idiotic grin holding up a fish that I didn't catch.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2014)

mate who doesn't have beach wheels.
When we head back in , it's the inevitable "hey, can I borrow your cart?"
so after I've carted mine back to the car,have to trudge back down to the beach again to help him lift his yak onto my cart.
gets a bit wearing after 20 trips


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

I've seen a bloke I used to fish with get a rage going, every time a stinker came too close to his lines. waving arms, paddles, extremely foul language and threats abounded, regular occurrence it was too. Not to mention the earful I would regularly get. I put it down to frustration you know,no fish, no filly. 
I don't get to fish with him that often these days, I heard someone say he's got his own spot up the beach now!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

No rage, but sometimes cluelessness in unavoidable. In MEX, while doing very orderly drifts over a high spot, a couple of US yahoos in a tri-hull motor around metering while I'm casting and jigging a heavy jig, then shut down 20ft from me. I calmly said, "You know if I can hit you with a cast, it's too close," and lift my rod to make a cast with the 6oz grapple on the end.

The look on their faces was priceless. They actually looked like me being there startled them. They fired back up and left. It was calm clear and quiet, and the only two things there on the reef were me and my dad on yaks. They circled around for a good 5min metering before stopping on top of me. I can't believe they were that oblivious, but that was how it seemed.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Beekeeper said:


> BIGKEV said:
> 
> 
> > Beekeeper has quite the reputation at Scarborough amongst a few boaties I know. He is referred to simply as 'That cranky old [email protected]&'......
> ...


It goes both ways in regards to people seagulling, plenty of yakkers hang around boats and also other yakkers if they see a fish caught, many more troll up close and believe because they are quiet then it is OK, all the while they will be checking their sounder and pinning marks in their GPS close to the spot the boat was fishing, it's rife and sickening. It really has nothing to do with the type of craft you choose to fish from, some guys know how to find fish for themselves, others don't and probably never will.

I've seen both sides of the argument and in most cases the one sided crap that gets posted on these forums about the big bad boaties is so far from being accurate that is just isn't worth reading.

Anyway, the guys I'm referring to have no reason to seagull, they have an extensive knowledge of the area and a database of marks that is second to none that has come from fishing this region for nearly 20 years. In that time they have seen and been part of the explosion of soft plastic fishing and witnessed the rise of kayaks numbers in the area. They have good relationships with quite a few regular fishers down there, including kayakers, they never use an anchor and fish with plastics and are happy to keep their distance around yaks and any other vessels, so really shouldn't be placed into the same class as some of the guys that do the wrong thing.

I have however heard the other side of a story that you posted about a boatie when you gave a gobful of abuse to one of my mates one day and then put it on the forum a couple of days later like he was some type of ogre stealing your spots and fish. He was working his marks methodically, as he does, and started a drift knowing there was a kayaker roughly 150m-200m away (well out of casting range....), at the time he didn't even think you were fishing as you had your head down and he couldn't see any rods up. I think from memory your post reflects this by stating that you were re-rigging after a snag or similar. He drifted to his mark flicking plastics as he went and looked up to see you paddling toward him and yelling out abuse in language that would make a sailor blush. Why would he bother to show you any further consideration after this point? What is an acceptable distance to be fishing from you? Why should that acceptable distance be greater than that accepted by any other fisherman out there? These are all points he raised with me, to which I had no answers.

Now, as with all good stories, there is always two sides and the actual truth lies somewhere in between the two different perspectives, but you have proven form with any number of your reports noting how you have given the boaties a serve, so you have well and truly earned you're title. Maybe if you had paddled up and explained to this stranger on the day that you were planning to drift that run and you felt as if he'd dropped in on you, then you might have actually established a relationship with a guy who would look out for you and tell his mates to do the same. I know this guy would have responded well to an approach like this and more than likely would have been very apologetic, that's just the way he is. But you have made the bed, now is the time to lie in it, the guys I know will be hesitant to extend you any courtesy after the introduction that you offered, they view your behaviour as something to toy with now and treat interaction on the water in your company as something of a sport to see who can get the best response. :?

Kev


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Beekeeper said:


> BIGKEV said:
> 
> 
> > Beekeeper has quite the reputation at Scarborough amongst a few boaties I know. He is referred to simply as 'That cranky old [email protected]&'......
> ...


It's indicative of the whole boatie culture out at Scarborough, at least from what I personally have experienced (though I haven't fished there as long as others).

A mate of mine gave one an absolute spray 2 months back. The boatie (sporting a 5m fiberglass centre console) circled him a few times at low speed, dropped his anchor 4-5m away and started setting up his 4 bait lines, then appeared dumbfounded when my mate started calling him a f*&king d%^&head.

As for myself, I went on a bit of a snapper spree out there for a couple of weeks. Seemed like I could hook them at will. Managed to pick myself up a fan in a tinnie in the process. I felt like the guy was stalking me for 5 sessions straight (even once the spree ended). No matter where I went, he seemed to follow. If I hooked up and got dragged off a mark, he would shoot straight over and anchor up on that spot.

Haven't seen any kayak on kayak rage yet, though it frustrates me seeing yakkers anchored up bait fishing in the middle of good drift lines.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I have been heard shouting expletives off in the distance at SWR as I repeatedly dropped mackerel over several days.
Just the thought of it winds me up. I'm off outside for a shout now.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

If a kayaker rages in the ocean and nobody is around to hear it does the kayaker actually rage.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

jbonez said:


> If a kayaker rages in the ocean and nobody is around to hear it does the kayaker actually rage.


You tell me and watch this one at around the 2 minute mark.....


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

I lost it one morning when a stinker picked up my line while I was fighting a kingy. I pointed out the 5000km of ocean the other side of mr was vacant in a few choice words.

Cheers Mal


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

I feel more happy and relaxed on my kayak that I do just about anywhere else.
I feel sorry for anyone that gets upset while they are 'yakking.
Sure sh!t happens and stuff goes wrong, but %99 of the time it's my own fault, so I chalk it up to experience and get on with enjoying myself.
One time after dropping 4-5 bream in a row in quick succession I swore...

I have had other fisho's "rage" at me.
Mostly at Brushy Lagoon after it had been stocked with large atlantic salmon.
One of them was sitting in his van some distance away and cracked the sh!ts because I dared to fish close to where his lines were set.
He also lost it big time when a duck swam over his line...

Another one on the dam wall, quite some distance (more than is "legal") from his rod/s got stroppy when I fished within 50m of where he (his rods) were, although I couldn't see them, all I knew was there was nobody nearby. (Reg's here are no "boat" [is a kayak even a boat???] may not fish within 100m [was 50m at the time] of a shore based or wading angler unless anchored). I paddled over, got out of the 'yak and stood on the dam, next to his rods, and kept fishing. He wasn't happy, but I wasn't breaking any rules.

I seldom fish that lake now, especially if it has recently been stocked.


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

I rage at my rods when i tangle them up on a cast just after I have spent 10 mins untangling them, or wrap them around the rudder


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

I used to get the shits on when I was fishing creeks and rivers when I first started out if nothing was going right, normally when I am offshore you haven't got alot of choice but to suck it up and continue on, sometimes the days that start the worst end up being the best. I have been abused by a few boaties but I have also been offered a tow out wide at caloundra and plenty of apologies for wrong doings. I got towed by a tinny at palmy stealth comp on 30lb, was interesting.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

BIGKEV said:


> It goes both ways in regards to people seagulling, plenty of yakkers hang around boats and also other yakkers if they see a fish caught, many more troll up close and believe because they are quiet then it is OK, all the while they will be checking their sounder and pinning marks in their GPS close to the spot the boat was fishing, it's rife and sickening. It really has nothing to do with the type of craft you choose to fish from, some guys know how to find fish for themselves, others don't and probably never will.
> 
> I've seen both sides of the argument and in most cases the one sided crap that gets posted on these forums about the big bad boaties is so far from being accurate that is just isn't worth reading.
> 
> ...


When I first began fishing at Scarby, I had a great working relationship with most tinnie owners... used to stop and have a yarn with lots of them... even pulled up a discarded anchor and paddled over to the nearest tinnie and offered it to them... took it no troubles.

Then another type of fisho turned up... you'd catch a fish and Boom! He's there anchoring right on the spot!

Then the seagulling began... I've never done that in my life, and don't intend to begin now. Yakkers on this forum do it... seemingly because they can't find their own spots as you say. All of mine were found the hard way without fish-finder aid. You wonder why I dislike seagullers using spots that I use? That really disturbs me.

Your attitude towards me seems very patronising... you're not talking to one of your sons who has displeased you... I've shown you no discourtesy, so back off with your condescending attitude.

Your friends who regard my _behaviour as something to toy with now and treat interaction on the water in your company as something of a sport to see who can get the best response_ are resorting to similar behaviour to that of school-yard bullying. Bunch of yobbos ganging up on a lone bloke who just wants to fish unmolested by fuckwits of any description.

I'll attempt to talk with your mate with a view to calming the waters so to speak.

Something you didn't know... I keep meticulous records of the fish that I catch...

Dave Bateman (Chairman of Sunfish Qld) came to me some years back during the time when there was a ban on snapper fishing in Qld for some months... he wanted to know about my snapper-catch recordings, because Fisheries was about to impose a three month snapper fishing ban on recreational fishos during the early months in each year, on the assumption that we didn't catch snapper then, anyhow. I showed him my records, and set them out in an orderly fashion month-wise, and he presented them to Fisheries. The records showed that indeed we did catch good numbers of snapper in those months.

This averted the proposed snapper fishing ban for recreational anglers.

And I get treated as I do by other snapper fishos, eh? Lovely!

It really disgusts me that everybody wants to fish whenever they like, but will not even become members of Sunfish... a group dedicated to ensuring fish for future generations of recreational anglers... backed by a mere hand-full of rec fishos out of the millions who wet a line.

Yes, Kev... I've made my bed and I lay in it peacefully, until some wanker wants to upset my efforts to catch snapper.

If you don't like it... piss off... but don't patronise other than your own kin when they need it.

Jim Rainey
Treasurer
Sunfish Moreton Branch Inc.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Lazybugger said:


> So Jimbo my gps/sounder combo including the SD card caried it last month and I lost all of my marks. You wouldn't mind if I took a week off work to spend fishing closely with ya would ya buddy ;-)


Yeah, Laze... but I've just gone blind and can't see any of my marks... kind of flying blind... buddy??

Jimbo


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Yep it exists.


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

I was paddling out past the floatilla off Scarborough reef a couple of weeks ago and saw a couple of blokes in a tinnie. They had surf rods and alveys for some odd reason, so I was checking out the rig whilst paddling. Then one of them hooked a clearly good fish - so I stopped paddling to watch, from about 100 meters away. I did not turn around or head in their direction. The fella on to the fish turned around and called out "Faark orrf mate!". Up til then I had no negative feelings toward anyone on the water, but instantly found at least one $&@! In a tinnie.

.. Or was stopping g to watch someone catch a good fish whilst having a breather some kind of crime? Who doesn't want to watch a good fish being caught from a respectful distance? Anyhow, I let the tool in the tinnie know I had no intention of fishing his spot and continued to watch as he lost the fish, laugh hard and loud and paddle off.

No rage from me but plenty of amusement. I should add that I have fished from a tinnie plentry of times and don't think I suddenly become a c&@t with the addition of a motor...

Although, please Do tell me if I broke some etiquette of the sea by having a voyeuristic look at a fish being caught.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Foxxy said:


> I was paddling out past the floatilla off Scarborough reef a couple of weeks ago and saw a couple of blokes in a tinnie. They had surf rods and alveys for some odd reason, so I was checking out the rig whilst paddling. Then one of them hooked a clearly good fish - so I stopped paddling to watch, from about 100 meters away. I did not turn around or head in their direction. The fella on to the fish turned around and called out "Faark orrf mate!". Up til then I had no negative feelings toward anyone on the water, but instantly found at least one $&@! In a tinnie.
> 
> .. Or was stopping g to watch someone catch a good fish whilst having a breather some kind of crime? Who doesn't want to watch a good fish being caught from a respectful distance? Anyhow, I let the tool in the tinnie know I had no intention of fishing his spot and continued to watch as he lost the fish, laugh hard and loud and paddle off.
> 
> ...


Nothing to do with the vessel - turds always float to the top


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Beekeeper said:


> Your friends who regard my _behaviour as something to toy with now and treat interaction on the water in your company as something of a sport to see who can get the best response_ are resorting to similar behaviour to that of school-yard bullying. Bunch of yobbos ganging up on a lone bloke who just wants to fish unmolested by .... of any description.


Apologies, the italic text is poorly worded on my behalf, should really have said they will not change their ways or divert from fishing their spots because of the angry man in the green kayak, they are happy to wear whatever comes their way in regards to the abuse they now expect to be flung their way to a point they think it is funny, a game if you like. They really couldn't be bothered dealing with you when there are fish to be caught and will not be _ganging up on a lone bloke who just wants to fish unmolested_ as this is their aim also. Calling them yobbos and bullies makes out that you are the victim here, when in fact it is them who has been subjected to the abuse for going fishing.



> You wonder why I dislike seagullers using spots that I use? That really disturbs me.


No, never wondered why actually, not really concerned about this at all, understand the fact it annoys you, certain things annoy me too. The fact it disturbs you to a point you feel you need to abuse a person you've never met without knowing the why's or when's is a mystery to me though, I just can't fathom this type of behaviour as it is not part of my make up. I find this behaviour abhorrent, but you seek to justify yourself here and make out that it is OK. I will continue to condescend towards those who choose this path of conflict resolution, it's ordinary, inconsiderate and selfish and personally I can not condone it.



> I'll attempt to talk with your mate with a view to calming the waters so to speak.


So, you'll chat to them now after I pointed out that they may have actually left you to fish that spot and looked out for you in the future? You think that there is something in this for you now, so you're going to act on it? That's how it reads to me.....

First impressions count for a lot in my book, so as I noted earlier, why would they show you any type of further courtesy following your carry on. I'm not talking one fella here either, at least four guys I know have all felt your wrath at different times, and all were fishing what they deemed to be their own spots with one of the multitude of kayaks around the area close by, but not on their mark, all the while drifting and tossing plastics, but you carry on as if only yourself could possibly know about these spots and it seems a foreign concept that your spots could actually be somebody else's also. They didn't get these spots seagulling either, they are all well earned in much the same fashion as yours. Not all the boats out there bang anchors around and throw heavily weighted and poorly presented baits, but they are all painted with the same brush for some reason.



> Something you didn't know... I keep meticulous records of the fish that I catch...


I did know that, you have mentioned it in these pages previously.



> Dave Bateman (Chairman of Sunfish Qld) came to me some years back during the time when there was a ban on snapper fishing in Qld for some months... he wanted to know about my snapper-catch recordings, because Fisheries was about to impose a three month snapper fishing ban on recreational fishos during the early months in each year, on the assumption that we didn't catch snapper then, anyhow. I showed him my records, and set them out in an orderly fashion month-wise, and he presented them to Fisheries. The records showed that indeed we did catch good numbers of snapper in those months.
> 
> This averted the proposed snapper fishing ban for recreational anglers.


The snapper closure still went ahead, although for only 6 weeks, it was between 15 Feb and 31 March 2011 and was part of the rocky reef fin fish review as they deemed snapper to be under heavy pressure. Also of note was the fact that teraglin (Trag jew) and pearl perch were also no take species at this time, because they are caught in similar 'deep water' areas using similar techniques. Out of the three species affected the only one that really needs the extra protection is the trag which is a species on the verge of collapse in my opinon.

There was plenty of other factors that contributed to this ban not becoming an annual event including commercial and charter industry lobbying (both of which will have meticulous catch records also) and plenty of other recreational lobbying beside the Sunfish effort.

I've documented my thoughts on Sunfish in this forum previously, but for those unaware, I'm not a fan, others can make up their own mind.

Back to the original post:



vladamir said:


> just a thought has anyone been targeted by a angry kayaker while kayaking on the water or any angry kayaker targeted boats or another water craft lol just want to know if kayak rage exists


Yes, it does exist.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> "Yes, it does exist."


Kayak rage is like any other rage.

It's all about ignorance of the correct etiquette on the water. Some less experienced people (particular parents taking kids out for a fish during school hols) don't understand the rules.

The rules are pretty simple:

Bad etiquette: Fish too close to a stranger on a boat or kayak.

Good etiquette: Scream to stranger: "fug off cant, you're fishing too close!!!".

Self regulation is the only way to improve our enjoyment on the water. If we all diligently enforce the correct behaviour, the ignorant (especially the kids) will learn that it is good manners not to fish too close to strangers. And (more importantly), they will learn what to yell at a yak or boat if it gets too close to them.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Wherever I yak I generally wave to all boaters and other yakkers. It is just a hello, sometimes a chat, as we are all keen to fish.

In the Redcliffe/Scarborough area, over 3.5 years, I've had at least ten incidents of stink boaters attempting to cross just behind me, straight over my trolling lines. Two of these cut my line. I don't swear at them, rather I use a whistle, horn or frantic arm signals indicating the lines are out, trying to get them to divert. Usually the signals work, albeit too late some times. I can't believe there are so many boaters unaware that kayakers troll, with up to 50 metres of line out, just as they do themselves. I don't think it is deliberate, but is just blissful ignorance.

One incident did result in rage, but not from me. It was a professional crabber dropping pots, and he was going to run over my lines. I signalled, but he completely ignored my signalling and ran straight over them. I called out to him (didn't lose it), and he swung around and came back to me and idled the motor, saying,"What's your problem mate?"

I said (I guess my voice was probably a _little_ raised, but not in a rage, "Didn't you see me signalling? You just ran straight across my trolling lines. I don't know if you've cut the lures off or not."

Can you guess his response?

"Look mate I'm trying to earn a living. Just f*ck off!" He then proceeded to roar around my yak a couple of times, creating a lot of wake, seemingly to try to tip me off, then sped off to continue dropping his pots. I seem to remember someone here (Adam?) having a similar incident with a pro crabber some months later.

I had one other incident involving a trawler, who was trawling northwards and who, I believe, was hundreds of metres on the west (shore) side of the Fishing Boundary (FB). I paddled over to take a photo of the trawler. As soon as they saw the camera they did a sharp right to the east back towards the FB (if they weren't in the wrong place, why else would they turn so sharply eastwards).

I called Jimbo on the VHF to tell him what I'd seen, but our conversation was interrupted by the trawler skipper who said,"Is that you in the yellow kayak mate. What's your problem?"

"I believe sir you may have been trawling on the wrong side of the FB."

"Bullshit mate....you've no idea. We've got a GPS. We know what we're doing."

"I believe sir that the FB extends from the Blinker to Garnett Rock. You appeared to be well west of that line."

"You're wrong mate....mind your own business." [end of transmission] (Jimbo heard all this but stayed silent).

I went back to drifting in the light southerly and saw him trawling now southwards well out. A few minutes later I heard a noise behind me and looked around to see the trawler coming straight at me, still with his nets down, now about 500 metres outside the FB, and looking all the world like he was going to ram me. I started to worry. About forty metres off he changed course and steered away towards the Blinker, raising his nets as he departed well out to the NE. If he had intended to frighten me he certainly succeeded. I deduced that he was angry that I had photographed him.

I forgot him as he was now two kms to the NE and turning south. I went back to drift fishing. I heard that noise again. He was 150 metres away and steaming straight at me. The radio crackled "Mate you have a problem." (which I did, cause this time he looked intent on ramming me). I was scared and considered a 'Pan, pan, pan' or 'Mayday, mayday, mayday' call. Three of them came up to the bow (to watch the ramming it seemed). He didn't slow and I considered jumping ship.

He kept going. I called him on the radio "Stop or you're going to hit me." He replied, "Yes, that's right." I screamed at him to throw it into reverse. He complied a second later stopping one metre from me, bow towering over me and them yelling abuse "You're a f*ckwit mate." You got no idea of the boundaries."

He slowly backed off. I was shaking. I immediately called Redcliffe Coastguard and told them what had happened, and they suggested I call Brisbane Harbour to report the intimidation to the Water Police. I also reported the matter to Fisheries.

Sadly, he was never charged, either for illegal trawling or 'for creating danger of a collision at sea.' Moral of the story is, if you are going to take photos of illegal fishing, don't let them see the camera.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

kayakone said:


> Wherever I yak I generally wave to all boaters and other yakkers. It is just a hello, sometimes a chat, as we are all keen to fish.
> 
> In the Redcliffe/Scarborough area, over 3.5 years, I've had at least ten incidents of stink boaters attempting to cross just behind me, straight over my trolling lines. Two of these cut my line. I don't swear at them, rather I use a whistle, horn or frantic arm signals indicating the lines are out, trying to get them to divert. Usually the signals work, albeit too late some times. I can't believe there are so many boaters unaware that kayakers troll, with up to 50 metres of line out, just as they do themselves. I don't think it is deliberate, but is just blissful ignorance.
> 
> ...


crikey mate......bugger that.....lucky as hell....that's some serious rage....


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Barrabundy said:


> "Too close" is also subjective depending on whether you're a country or city person, you may laugh but city people are generally used to being closer to people and their personal space is generally smaller. I find whenever I go out with my inlaws on the Gold Coast Broadwater I'm always pointing out "better stop here, those blokes are fishing there" and I get stupid looks because "they're miles away!"....wouldn't go down well up here.
> 
> Ever shaken hands with someone with bowed legs, they've usually got their arm outstretched to shake yours and yours arm is still by your side. It's a subconcious attempt at a: not invading the other persons personal space and/or b: stopping the other person before they come into your personal space.
> 
> ...


Step back from your computer/tablet. You're too close.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

At least turn the camera off when you stick it down your jock. Jeeeez.


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

i agree i lived in the country and when i moved to sydney i hated people who would just talk and not shut up and people who step in yre face and talked it use too piss me off but now i just walk away . i enjoyed my peace and quiet in the country ,but i live in the big smoke now so things took a while to get used to .


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

I moved from the city to the country over 30 years ago and the whole personal space thing was new to me then. I am astounded by how big some peoples personal space is. I have literally chased a guy around a room by continually stepping into his personal space. Mean but really funny. A weird aside I am fairly sure my personal space has grown from when I was a city girl.

Yak rage - I have only been really mad when buzzed by skiers on the Murray.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

suehobieadventure said:


> I have literally chased a guy around a room by continually stepping into his personal space. Mean but really funny.


lol Funny visual.
Maybe he just wasn't into women. NTTAWWT I mean really. All he had to do was stop, and you'd be freakin to the beats.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Yea Zed this guy is now in his 70s and never did get married. Thanks for your visual about the camera in the jocks. Now that would be way too much info. Anyway if you are a farmer as your signature suggests you would have seen this phenomenon. Farmers have the largest personal space.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I know an older fella who won't talk to you face to face. The conversation starts with you facing him but he has this habit of slowly turning his body every time he rock's and rolls back and forth during the conversation and he ends up not quite facing the same direction you are facing. Rather than facing each other, we are both facing an invisible third person. It's really un-nerving because this guy is a viet-veteran and has a reputation for losing his cool so I'm always turning to face him so I can see him. There's obviously some sub-conscious reason for hum to be doing that.....I'm not going to try and psycho-analyse that one!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Barrabundy said:


> I know an older fella who won't talk to you face to face. The conversation starts with you facing him but he has this habit of slowly turning his body every time he rock's and rolls back and forth during the conversation and he ends up not quite facing the same direction you are facing. Rather than facing each other, we are both facing an invisible third person. It's really un-nerving because this guy is a viet-veteran and has a reputation for losing his cool so I'm always turning to face him so I can see him. There's obviously some sub-conscious reason for hum to be doing that.....I'm not going to try and psycho-analyse that one!


gday bundy
lots of my mates are vets including me....this turning away thing you speak of in not common amoungst us..id be suggesting a confidence issue as opposed to an agitation one....  Alpha male sort of thing


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Lazybugger said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > I know an older fella who won't talk to you face to face. The conversation starts with you facing him but he has this habit of slowly turning his body every time he rock's and rolls back and forth during the conversation and he ends up not quite facing the same direction you are facing. Rather than facing each other, we are both facing an invisible third person. It's really un-nerving because this guy is a viet-veteran and has a reputation for losing his cool so I'm always turning to face him so I can see him. There's obviously some sub-conscious reason for hum to be doing that.....I'm not going to try and psycho-analyse that one!
> ...


hahhhhahahahahah
your probably right hehehehehe


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Barrabundy said:


> I know an older fella who won't talk to you face to face. The conversation starts with you facing him but he has this habit of slowly turning his body every time he rock's and rolls back and forth during the conversation and he ends up not quite facing the same direction you are facing. Rather than facing each other, we are both facing an invisible third person. It's really un-nerving because this guy is a viet-veteran and has a reputation for losing his cool so I'm always turning to face him so I can see him. There's obviously some sub-conscious reason for hum to be doing that.....I'm not going to try and psycho-analyse that one!


We all have a good side, maybe he is just more conscious of his.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

How much garlic do you eat BB?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## Fishane (May 11, 2014)

Resurrecting an older topic here, but I was reminded of this video that fits in well with the topic of kayak rage:


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Fishane said:


> Resurrecting an older topic here, but I was reminded of this video that fits in well with the topic of kayak rage:


I hadn't seen that before Shane - was that our little mate Brett it sounded like him


----------



## Fishane (May 11, 2014)

The one and only Cheater. If I recall correct there might even be a sequal


----------

